# This could be fun.



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

http://www.top10virals.com/viralvideos/full-auto-machine-gun-pistol.html
Wake up the hood with this puppy.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks. I FINALLY know what to get my Dad for Christmas


----------

